# Naval Cadet Epaulettes



## Richard P (14 Dec 2013)

Hello,

I was kitted out at my unit tonight, and when I got home I noticed something a bit strange. To go with the NCD they issued me blank epaulettes, which I think are for OS. As far as I know, N.Cdt's should have one single bar. Is this to be expected as I have yet to undergo any training, or is it merely an oversight of the supply technician. My googling has confirmed this suspicion for me, but, it might be a minor difference between reg and res force. So, before I go and possibly make an ass of myself, I would like to find out.


----------



## q_1966 (15 Dec 2013)

Also make sure its black if your an OS. as the Army ones have more of a dark green tint. I had fun confusing people as a Pte(B). on a naval base wearing cooks whites in the galley.


----------

